# I have mold in my lotion



## Heavenly Angels

I use the same every thing but had a bowl sitting on my counter for a week or so covered wiyh plastic wrap and I noticed it has some mold patches in it. YUK! Any ideas why. I REALLY need to get it figured out. Thanks in advance.


Mary Lou


----------



## Guest

When making lotion you have to be extremely careful that everything is sterile, I mean everything including the plastic wrap.. Sounds like condensation maybe, sunlight maybe, if it had goat milk in it, was the milk pasturized first (twice) Was the bowl sterile.. did anyone put their hands in it?? List of questions can be endless.. I was everything out with bleach, countertops are sterilized.. Spray everything with rubbing alcohol... spoons, bowls, countertop.. 
Barbara


----------



## Heavenly Angels

Thanks Barbra, I did have it on the counter where it was sunny. I was wondering about my preservative. I use germaben ll E . Yes the lotion is made with goat milk and I keep milk, aloe vera juice and water at 170 for 20 minuts. I guess your right could be a number of things. Thanks again!

Mary Lou


----------



## Guest

I certainly hope you are not selling lotion!

Until you know the basics of lotion making, including using the correct preserative for your recipe and keeping everything sterile, you shouldn't even consider marketing it. I notice you have your soap and lotion company in your signature...

NOT a good idea.

Sara


----------



## Sondra

Just leaving it out on the counter and not bottled up is a BIG no no.


----------



## [email protected]

Do you have a testing kit to check for microbial growth? I don't make lotion to sell, but just for our own use. I do check each batch with that kit and haven't had any growth in any of the three batches yet. Did you use milk in your lotion?


----------



## Heavenly Angels

Ya know I have been making this lotion for 2 years now and haven't had any problems with it till now. BUT I have had a lot going on (4 H fair and family visiting) so I left it on the counter not bottled. Usually I am just making it and bottling it up right away.. Why would that matter though ? Thanks for all your input!!

Mary Lou


----------



## Guest

Because bacteria can get into it easier.. 
Barbara


----------



## Guest

Since you have been making lotion for 2 years then I would hope you are at least using the test kits that Jo mentioned to test your product.

Mold in lotion is a major failure of your preservative and your recipe/method. You really need to get this issue figured out and test for bacteria/mold growth before you sell even one more bottle of lotion!

Sara


----------

